# I got one at last



## jabment (Nov 14, 2008)

So after a little over a year of researching and saving, I went and got my little girl on Thursday. I went to Millermeade and it was excellent. Played with a couple different girls and found the one that suited me best. She was smaller than the others and very curious to run around and smell me.

She's settling in really nicely. A total grump when I wake her up to check on her in the morning and at night she mostly likes to just lay on my belly. I'm pretty sure she's already pretty used to smell because my older sister came over to meet her today and she turned right around back to me after smelling her. 

She hates being on her back but unrolls nicely when I flip her over. Loves running and making a mess. I think she's getting her first foot bath tonight. I was told she was somewhere in between 6-8 weeks which I know is young but if anyone has color ideas, feel free to share. 

Oh I almost forget. Her name is Spork. But I've been calling her little girl more than Spork


----------



## CuteHedgieGirl (Aug 28, 2009)

She's just too cute!
Her color is very pretty also  
you could take a look at this site and see if you can match her color up with any of the pic's
http://www.hedgehogcolors.com/

She is young but you can usually start telling at 9 weeks, so she is close.
At least you can narrow it down and know she's not a albino :lol:

And Little Girl is a cute name, id go with the name that sounds best when you call her by it.
Oh, and post some pics of her cage!!! 
I love seeing peoples cages


----------



## lane_m (May 20, 2009)

Congratulations on your little girl! She is very cute. I especially like the third picture-it reminds me of how my dog looks when she goes into a play bow.


----------



## Shelbys Mom (Mar 27, 2009)

I have to say, 
That is the most adorable Spork I have ever seen!!


----------



## Pipkin (Aug 26, 2009)

What a little cutie, she is a lovely colour, quite light, and that 3rd picture is just adorable, lil grump. My little boy is a grump aswel when woken hehe.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

She is a cutie. Congratulations.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Spork looks like she was worth the wait  such a pretty girl.


----------



## Anny (Jul 17, 2009)

Congrats on your new hedgie  Very cute girl you have!

I love the name Spork, hilarious!


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Wasn't Spork one of Mork's superiors in the old series Mork and Mindy? 

It is a cute name.


----------



## Hedgiepets (Aug 21, 2008)

ROFL A "spork" is what they sevre with school lunches. A spoon with points. I love that name.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

:lol: Geez, I knew that but never connected it. :?


----------



## jabment (Nov 14, 2008)

Haha, thank you all so much. I'm for sure in love.

Yeah, I was convinced I was going to name her Jabber but I thought of Spork one night and instantly changed my mind. A nod to her spikey characteristics while still keeping her glorious originality. And of course, I have to add just a couple more of my favorite pics.


----------



## Tasha (Feb 24, 2009)

A real cutie, congratulations. x


----------



## Bengall77 (Aug 1, 2009)

Such a little cutie! And I think the name Spork is hilarious. The pics of her with her wheel are adorable.


----------



## krbshappy71 (Jul 17, 2009)

Congratulations! Love the name spork, very original! She has such a cute little mask! Thanks for sharing the pictures.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Adorable!  Congrats! I'm sure the wait was worth it.


----------

